# Need help deciding on a CNC router to purchase



## Cboyer (Jan 14, 2016)

I am a high school woodworking teacher in Northern Michigan. I have recently changed schools. At my former school we had a small ShopBot CNC (desk top model). My students and I really enjoyed using it. My new school is committed to helping me purchase a CNC router by this summer. As I said I liked my shopbot, but I would like to investigate others before making the decision. I plan on using the machine to cut parts and make signs primarily. The size I am looking at is a 2'x3'. My budget is between $6,000-$10,000. I have a friend who has a laguna and really likes it. My only concern with the laguna is that it can not be connect to a "network" I think you have to save everything to a thumb drive. I would like to be able to save to a network and then pull the tool path up at a machine on a computer. Any suggestions on brands that might fit my needs? Thank you for your help.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Probotix.com sells a CNC that has 2' x 3' cutting area which comes ready to go other than the need to plug in cables. The reason I like their line is that they use 2 Y motors to move the Gantry, and there is nothing under the frame to keep you from clamping material vertically for end grain joinery, of more conventional CNC projects on objects that may be thicker than the Z clearance it comes with. 

It comes with a PC running Linux and uses LinuxCNC for control of the CNC. You're still need something to generate the tool paths, and I'm a fan of what vectric.com offers.

4D


----------



## Cboyer (Jan 14, 2016)

I appreciate your feedback. I will definitely check out Probotix.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

With the Probotix, you'll come in under budget, too.

Where at in Northern MI - - I grew up in Alpena

HJ


----------



## Cboyer (Jan 14, 2016)

Originally from Mesick. Taught at Lincoln-Alcona for 9 years and am now teaching in Lake City.


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

Since you are familiar wit the Shopbot take a look at the Desktop Max it is in the size and price range you want


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Cboyer. If you go back to this particular sub forum on our homepage you can look through old posts that have gone over much of this information. The easy way back to it is to go up near the top left corner and click on the cnc routing part of Router Forums> Router Forums> CNC Routing.


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

Shopbot also offers school discounts


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

The other advantage of the Probotix is that they are built in Illinois so the shipping would not be that much. The support from probotix is amazing also. Len will be able to help you decide what is best for you. My nebula with shipping to florida was only 7500 and the aspire software was 1900 so all in i am less than your 10k. The nebula is larger than what you need so the comet or meteor should work and be less. Just my thoughts
Edison


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Probotix has also been willing to discount our educational CNC purchases to get within our budget limitations. We are running a Meteor and a Nebula, along with an older CNC Shark in our furniture design shop. I love the t-slot extrusions they use for the frame as they make it very easy to mount jigs and clamping brackets to the CNC. The extrusion is a standard 30mm x 60mm 30 series you can find from several sources, and Probotix will happily add an additional cross bar or two if you request it. I simply bought my own from another source and added a cross brace to my personal Meteor. If all you will be cutting is signs then you don't need anything but a way to clamp to the MDF tops they comes with. I've added t-track on 4" centers to the ones I oversee. You can get yours with insert-nuts installed on a 4" grid. Some just tape or hot glue or screw their work down to hold it while cutting. 

4D


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

There are many to consider. Camaster, Probotix, CNCwarehouse, Shopbot.

Bill


----------

